# Follow up to telling my Neihgbors



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

So i had the bbq and we ended it like 10 min ago 3 of my nieghbors came we had a good time beer etc..we got into talking about hurricane sandy since we live on the shore. The we talked about prepping incase next time. They agreed, they were pretty cool i didnt tell much except i do prep little bit. My own friend loves the idea and want to start a group...

I say this was a success. also other dude preps little bit too... ALL GREAT!!!!!!!!!!


-mIKE


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Good deal


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea it was good we all hung out talked about it. Not major talk but some. They said they like the show doomsday preppers lol


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

good to hear. always good to have prepper neighbors.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea def is, i was surprised how much they were on board but NO WAY i will show all my cards


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Yea def is, i was surprised how much they were on board but NO WAY i will show all my cards


 Gotta have that ace hidden


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

WOW!! TOTALY COOL!

Hey only a damned idiot wouldnt keep basics!...candles....little extra food! 

Mikey I'm talking and seeing other people in other forums not related to prepping and friends that live up in the Northeast thats been affected by Sandy and they arent seeing "Preppers" as nuts anymore! I'm talking HUNDREDS!

Hell FEMA is a joke.....who wants their kids hungry a week or more before they get their crap together!

Even then there's no promise of help!


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

OMG, a Jerseyian. Welcome.. I too live in Jersey and my kids and their children and I lived thru Sandy. Thank God we fared well unlike some of my friends in Toms River and Seaside. I was a beginner preppers bout 8 months before Sandy hit and was so thankful for my efforts, but have so much more to do.
Hope you get things going soon. Though it was devistating what happened, I believe it was the wake up call we all needed. I'm sure there will be more people more receptive between our recent emergency and the devistating economic situation were are in.
Welcome...


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

srpumpkin said:


> OMG, a Jerseyian. Welcome.. I too live in Jersey and my kids and their children and I lived thru Sandy. Thank God we fared well unlike some of my friends in Toms River and Seaside. I was a beginner preppers bout 8 months before Sandy hit and was so thankful for my efforts, but have so much more to do.
> Hope you get things going soon. Though it was devistating what happened, I believe it was the wake up call we all needed. I'm sure there will be more people more receptive between our recent emergency and the devistating economic situation were are in.
> Welcome...


Glad you seen the need to prepare before it happened!....Your way ahead of a lot of other future preppers up that way! Keep on Prepping!


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Absolutely SSGT. Just wished we had more here in jersey, let's face it people from n.y. will be heading out of the state when the shtf. Maybe to a more western state but if their not stocked we're at risk of some attempting to take what they need to survive. If your not prepared your a target.
If this doesn't happen, though I fear it will, just stocking for hurricanes, power outages, financial collapse, etc. You'd be foolish not to make sure you protect those you love from harm. This I will do to my dying breath. But you always can and should do more... But thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Great to hear it went well. I guess I have been a prepper for my 30+ years of marriage. We surely never heard of or called ourselves preppers. We were just people who canned the fruits and veggies of their harvest. We made homemade bread, hunted, kept the shelves stocked for a rainy day. Even though it is on a bigger scale now it is still the same idea.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

srpumpkin said:


> OMG, a Jerseyian. Welcome.. I too live in Jersey and my kids and their children and I lived thru Sandy. Thank God we fared well unlike some of my friends in Toms River and Seaside. I was a beginner preppers bout 8 months before Sandy hit and was so thankful for my efforts, but have so much more to do.
> Hope you get things going soon. Though it was devistating what happened, I believe it was the wake up call we all needed. I'm sure there will be more people more receptive between our recent emergency and the devistating economic situation were are in.
> Welcome...


Yea def you central jersey?..It was nuts. But were all ok :0)


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Watercanlady said:


> Great to hear it went well. I guess I have been a prepper for my 30+ years of marriage. We surely never heard of or called ourselves preppers. We were just people who canned the fruits and veggies of their harvest. We made homemade bread, hunted, kept the shelves stocked for a rainy day. Even though it is on a bigger scale now it is still the same idea.


Even though the show is kinda weird, it made people releaize


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

What did you burn on the grill? My favorite is Yard Buzzard.A.K.A. chicken.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

italian sausage.....chicken, burgers


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Today my niehgbor wants to go to home depot for a security system... Let the prepping begin lol


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Glad to hear. I'm in South Jersey in the Toms River area. It's been a long time since I saw a post from somebody from Jersey. My kids list power for bout 5 days but nothing else, thank God. I needed to help them out, they weren't into prepping, but funny.. now their asking me questions n wanting suggestions... Amazing how a bad situation can have a positive result. It's all good...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

thats cool. We lost power for 3 weeks. It was rough but we were prepeared


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

We lived in the mountains in Eastern Ky until just a few years ago.....losing power 30 days was an every year thing in big winter storms! Between the big storms and the half dozen times you lose power for a few days to a week you learned fast!....My parents were preppers there for 70 plus years as were their parents.....We just called it...

*NORMAL!*


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea i agree, im glad we were ready...Prepping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

